# JC Higgins 16 Inch Pig



## Jaxon (Nov 27, 2017)

I love when a vision works in real life. I bought this JC Higgins 16 inch bike to make a cool pig bike. Since they used rat trap forks on JC Higgins bikes I thought a Screamer fork would be a perfect fit. A 15 inch seat and some midget sized handlebars in the change over of parts. A fat Duro 16 x 3 rear tire. This is the first real mock up of it. I have a silver mylar striped seat I can also use. Not sure on paint color yet. I will probably remove the fork reflectors or buy a different fork without them. I have a few Screamer front rims to make a matched set of rims for it. It started life as a hard tire bike. Now it will get a major upgrade.


----------



## Intense One (Nov 27, 2017)

Here's my early '50's Columbia pig bike.


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 23, 2018)

Here is the finished product. I am very happy with the results. I will change out the wheels to mo mfg when I find another good one. 

                                         THE COOLEST MUSCLE BIKE NEVER BUILT


----------

